#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  My Traditional Thai House

## Ciaphas

Hi all,

Having read some great posts with regards to building a house in Thailand,  I thought I would share my experiences of building a traditional Thai house. 

We decided we wanted a traditional house constructed out of teak. We drew some plans on a piece of paper consisting of 2 double bedrooms 4x4 meters, bathroom 2x2 meters, living room/kitchen 10x4m and veranda 10x3m. In total 120sq meters. Showing the piece of paper one of the BIL in construction he said it would cost around 250,000 Bhat all in, so we decided to go ahead with the construction.



The basic structure in place.

----------


## oxyjohn

Wheres it located? What concessions are you having to modernity? ie air con etc. Look forward to the thread.

----------


## Wallalai

Interesting, will have a look at your next posts.

----------


## Carnwadrick

Damm I hate these trailers..get settled down to watch a good long thread and all we get is one pic. but you got me hooked and looking forward to more..price sounds pretty cheap for 120 sq.m teak..you BIL might get a bunch of customers from here

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> pretty cheap for 120 sq.m teak.


very cheap indeed I reckon.

I was surprised at the cost of timber, even the crappy stuff that we used on our house.

----------


## good2bhappy

250k for 120sq m of teak house.
Not possible!

----------


## dirtydog

> price sounds pretty cheap for 120 sq.m teak


What is quoted and what the price turns out to be can be two completely different things  :Sad:

----------


## Ciaphas

oxyjon - the main bedroom will have air con and the bathroom will be modern with a power shower but the rest of the house is pretty simple. Even the kitchen which will be a work surface and a few cupboards and a sink with four stage water filter. The house is being built 10 minutes just outside wang nam yen.

We went to the timber merchant to buy the wood for the main posts and the floor in total it came to 97,000. So my BIL's original quote has just been blown out the water, seeing as nearly half of it has gone already and that's just on the floor. I have a feeling he just made the cost up without knowing the cost of materials. 

On returning to pay for the rest of the wood the guys a the timber yard had a few cold beers waiting for me, which was nice but I also realised I had probably just paid over the odds for the wood. I asked the BIL about this but he said it was because we spent so much money, later that evening after a few beers he admitted that I probably paid 10-20% more than I should have. 

Lesson learnt in the future I will go with the wife to the construction yards show her what I like, then let her and her brother go without me to buy the materials.

----------


## Ciaphas

The steel support for the roof now completed.


From the back of the house.


From the front of the house. All the rubble you see in the fore of the photo is for making the land level in front of the house. They are doing some road works just down the road and these trucks kept passing every hour or so. My wife stopped one and and convinced him to give us four truck loads at 400 bhat a truck. Is that a good price?

----------


## Spin

> Is that a good price?


It depends a little on the size of the truck, was it a 4 wheeler or a 10 wheeler but with fuel prices the way they are I think 400 is about right these days.

Keep the photo's coming :Smile:

----------


## Carnwadrick

> My wife stopped one and and convinced him to give us four truck loads at 400 bhat a truck. Is that a good price?


My wife just finished building up our home site with 200 truck loads at 180 Bht per truck..the area covered was 35 X 30 X 2 meters  2100 CM.  quality of the dirt was good and came from a site just down the road , we then paid 30bht per load for the tractor to spread it out. Our home site is next to the river outside Rasi Salai about 50 k north/west of Si Sa Ket

----------


## astasinim

^
Were only just down the road at Phon sai

----------


## hillbilly

Teakwood or any hardwood in Thailand is very expensive right now.

----------


## Carnwadrick

^^ hello neighbor..I'm still in California (originally from Glasgow) but expect to build within the year and move out there.where you you from in Yorkshire?

----------


## cimboc

Thanks for sharing Ciaphas, look forward to the pictorial of you adventure unfolding.

----------


## Ciaphas

Spin - they were 10 wheelers, thanks for the reassurance

Carn - thanks for the info. Good luck with your build hope to see your photos on TD

HB - thanks for the info. Now considering not using teak for the walls as it will blow our budget.

cimboc - thanks

----------


## Carnwadrick

Looking forward to seeing more posts on your house, hope I can steal some ideas from your experience

----------


## Ciaphas

The roof goes on.





When we went to buy the tiles for the roof I also picked up some insulating foil to go under the tiles. It was my understanding that it went directly under the tiles so therefore would have thought you would put this down before putting the tiles on top. I asked the BIL about this and he said don't worry it goes on later I don't think it does.

----------


## Morden

I just love those timber houses and admire anyone who is willing to build and take cares of one. We stayed in one as guests for a few nights and from that experience I would say that a major consideration is shrinkage of the cladding.

There are some beautiful examples in the village, owned by policemen and a BKK businessman. Speaking for myself, I'm happy to admire their achievements and keep to concrete for my own place.

Enjoy your project, Ciaphas.

----------


## buad hai

> he said don't worry it goes on later I don't think it does.


I think you're right. Be sure to get some pics of how they end up doing it.

Nice thread. Keep it coming.

I built a wood house on Saipan back in 1980 and it's still going strong....

----------


## dirtydog

> don't worry it goes on later I don't think it does.


Never seen it going on later although personally I think it would be better if it did, ie under the steel beams, but would be too much work and when time came to replace the roof tiles it would be a pig of a job  :Sad:

----------


## Ciaphas

AND IT ALL GOES HORRIBLY WRONG!

After continually talking to the wife telling her that what her brother was doing was wrong even showing her the side of the insulation roll that clearly demonstrates where you put the insulation. She went to talk to her brother about it, when a huge row kicked off. The BIL walked off for his daughter to turn up and gob off to the wife followed thirty minutes later by his wife. The wife told both of them to sling their hooks. I would like to have got photos for you of this new exciting development but I have learnt when the family row keep well out of it. So I watched from the sidelines as it all went on waiting for the wife to fill me in.

What transpired is that the BIL had said if we wanted to have the insulation under the tiles in would cost us another 20k. My wife refused to pay telling him that we asked for it to be done before the tiles went on so it's not our fault. The niece and his wife turned up to tell the wife that we aren't paying him enough again the wife told them she wasn't interested in what they had to say. 

Later in the day the BIL returned and told us he would continue the build at the same price only to be dragged away by his wife one hour later. We had paid the BIL 35k in advance for the build so I spoke to the wife and told her I wanted half of the money we had paid him back (which was probably to generous if you ask me). 

More rows between the wife and BIL's wife and daughter. The wife managed to get 15k back which is better than nothing I suppose. 

So now the project is on hold while we try to find another builder.

----------


## More Volts Igor

Sorry to hear it's all gone pear-shaped. 

We are avoiding using family members as contractors although my step-son will be our project manager, he lives next to the site and operates a restaurant so he's available to keep an eye on the bods when we're not there.

Hope you get a new man soon and the BiL doesn't torch your house for making him lose face (and 15k)  :Sad: 

This forum has some of the best building threads going, keep it up  :Smile:

----------


## Ciaphas

Found New Builder. :Smile: 

So after the loss of the BIL on the build we searched around and found a new builder who would complete the job for 65k. By this point I was getting pissed off with the way things were going so quite happy we found him and he seems competent. When the new builder looked around the job so far he informed us that there was not enough support in the roof for the weight of the tiles so for two days they have been adding more steel supports. So that's another lesson learnt in the construction of my house, DO NOT let family build your house, I thought I was doing the BIL a favour and being nice by letting him build the house. Never again! After all the grief and family rows I can say with confidence it's not worth it.

And so the build continues....











The floor now taking shape care of the new builders...
(sorry for the photos wife took them I think she was trying to be artistic)

----------


## Morden

It'll work out fine.

Yes, never employ a family member. A SIL just about wrecked our business when she was left to take care of it. I bit my lip hard and left Mrs M with a few alternatives for solving the problem. I was surprised that she said after a couple of days that she had sacked her sister! I counted myself lucky not to have to force the issue.

----------


## Northern Scum

> We decided we wanted a traditional house constructed out of teak


So far so good.




> the BIL said don't worry


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> AND IT ALL GOES HORRIBLY WRONG


Right on cue.

Good luck with the rest of the construction, Ciaphas, I'm looking forward to seeing it coming along.

----------


## Smithson

> It'll work out fine.
> 
> Yes, never employ a family member. A SIL just about wrecked our business when she was left to take care of it. I bit my lip hard and left Mrs M with a few alternatives for solving the problem. I was surprised that she said after a couple of days that she had sacked her sister! I counted myself lucky not to have to force the issue.


My wife's siblings have been a real nightmare when working in our business, we either sacked them or they run away in the middle of the night after getting paid. Now we won't have anyone else from the village work for us.

For building it's been a different experience, we've used two uncles because the locals quoted us horrific problems and it was clear they'd rob us every step of the way. The uncles came down on short notice and have been there for a month. They've never asked how much we'd pay them, have been hardworking, taught me a lot and saved us a heaps. 

My Mrs. wouldn't let her dad come down and help us, seems the more direct relations are the most difficult to deal with.

----------


## buad hai

> The floor now taking shape care of the new builders...


Nice looking wood. Keep the photos coming; even the "artistic" ones!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Found New Builder.


Very happy to hear it. Keep the piccies coming.

----------


## DrAndy

looks a nice place, but it is hardly traditional!!

a kitchen, steel roof etc

----------


## qwerty

That floor looks great! :goldcup:   You may have mentioned this already, but are you using new or recycled wood?

----------


## sabang

Are you still within the original 250K budget Cia? 
The place looks great.

----------


## Ciaphas

Dr A - point taken but it's still more traditional in style compared to the other building threads on this forum so think the header is warranted.

Qwerty - Unfortunately we brought new wood. We brought the wood for the floor with the BIL and I myself with little knowledge in the building trade thought nothing of it. But when the new builder started one of the first things he said was because we had new wood it would shrink over time leaving gaps in the floor and that we should have brought old wood. Another reason not to employ family members :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . We decided to carry on with the new wood and just live with it, with the idea of filling the gaps once the wood has settled.

Sabang - the budget seems to be spiraling out of control at the moment and I now think if we get the build in at around 600k we will be doing well. I think part of the problem was the BIL's guesstimate and me and the wife not doing enough research in the true cost of materials plus not considering the hidden extras.

Cost so far

BIL and workers                                                              20K
New Builder and workers                                        65K
Teak beams and floor                                                92K
Steel and extras for roof                                        25K
Air con unit main bedroom                                    19K
More wood                                                                            57K
Roof tiles                                        32K
Lights/Plugs/Switches etc                  31K
More stuff (sorry receipt in thai)          6K
Even more wood                                                              36K
Stuff                                                                                            75K
Something                                                                              10K
Another receipt                                                                    5K
Designer Tiles for bathroom                                  20K
Another 5 receipts on my desk for stuff  13K
Double teak door                                                               12K
Wooden Window frames                                              3K
Breeze blocks for bathroom                                      3K

Total                                                                                               524K

Sorry I can't be more specific on the receipts for stuff at the time of buying it was all things we needed like nails, flexiboard, paint, termite replant, walls etc

----------


## Loombucket

Well done Ciaphas, keep sharing the ups and the downs. Costs do have a nasty habbit of going out of controll but it is starting to look good. Best of luck and keep the pictures coming.

----------


## Ciaphas

Things are now coming along nicely bar the spiraling costs.

This should have gone in the last post 



This is the main support for the floor and as we discovered once the floor boards were laid there isn't enough support beams as in certain places the floor is very bouncy!



This will be the Veranda in the not too distant future.



The working hard under the beady eye of the MIL. The area between the two posts will be the main living area and in the top corner is one of the bedrooms.



More floor, no gaps at the moment but apparently the gaps will be around 2-3mm once the wood has settled.



The first wall begins this is a side wall with windows for bedroom and living room.



Front of the house. 



Other side of the house. In my OP I said that we intended to build the house out of teak but after buying the teak for the floor and realising it would blow our budget if the entire house was made out of teak for the walls we decided to use Shera teak texture strip which saved us a great deal of money. It also has the added benefit of not being prone to weathering and termites like wood does, it also saved us money on paint!



More materials arrive :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## buad hai

> More stuff (sorry receipt in thai) 6K
> Even more wood 36K
> Stuff 75K
> Something 10K


These tend to add up....

Nice looking place.

----------


## DrAndy

> Things are now coming along nicely bar the spiraling costs.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the main support for the floor and as we discovered once the floor boards were laid there isn't enough support beams as in certain places the floor is very bouncy!
> 
> 
> 
> Other side of the house. In my OP I said that we intended to build the house out of teak but after buying the teak for the floor and realising it would blow our budget if the entire house was made out of teak for the walls we decided to use Shera teak texture strip which saved us a great deal of money. It also has the added benefit of not being prone to weathering and termites like wood does, it also saved us money on paint!
> ...


sorry about the bouncy floor, I suppose you can support it more somehow?

as for wood shrinking, even old wood seems to do that. Our floor was old wood from another house and was laid tight without any gaps. Three months later, there were small gaps appearing between the boards. Most of these will get filled with dirt when the floor gets washed though!

referring to your comment above, what is Shera texture stuff?  is that the fibreglass board? I hope it doesn't disappoint you later

----------


## buad hai

^You may get used to the bounce. The house I built on Saipan had a twelve foot floor span. I used blocked 2X12's under 3/4" plywood. 

I didn't get used to the bounce so added concrete piers in the center of each room. (Under the flood, natch!)

----------


## More Volts Igor

> referring to your comment above, what is Shera texture stuff? is that the fibreglass board? I hope it doesn't disappoint you later


I think it's a fibre filled cement wood-alike made by Mahaphant, unfortunately their website seems to be dead right now  :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

Shera wood is a joke! Sorta like a cement thin plank to look like wood.

My BKK home has a fence out of Shera wood. Never again!

Why?

Let's pretend that you are throwing empty beer cans at the top of the fence.

With Shera wood, it is easy to knock off the tops.

Been there, done that. Trust me on this one...

----------


## More Volts Igor

> With Shera wood, it is easy to knock off the tops.


Not structural then, I was thinking of using it as cladding 'coz it looks a bit like wood. Do you reckon it's viable if fastened over Q-con block?

*EDIT* finally persuaded the website to work MAHAPHANT shera and Ha Huang Non Asbestos and Fiber Cement Manufacturer looks like the stuff is really intended to be used as a decorative cladding, hope it works out for our OP.

----------


## jjva

I used fiber cement board substitute for 1x6 wood siding on the rear wall of an 1845 frame house in Washington, DC, and am happy with it. It comes with an extremely long warranty and is impervious to termites, a big problem there. I tend not to toss beer cans at my walls so that's not a problem. If you expect people to be tossing beer cans at your house, use cinder block.

----------


## Ciaphas

DrAndy - thanks for the advise on the gaps.

Buad - thanks for the advise on the bounce now thinking about adding a few more concrete posts will see how it goes for a few months living there before I decide.

Volts - Yes it's the concrete filled stuff and used like cladding, we had a look at a couple of houses in the local area that use it and looks pretty good and apparently lasts a long time.

Hillbilly - Thanks for the advise. (note to self do not throw beer cans at house)

----------


## Ciaphas

Things have been coming on leaps and bounds since my last post, everything seems to be going well at the moment with no major surprises or upsets :Smile: 



Inside walls are now starting to go up this will be the main bedroom.



The bathroom walls starting to go up, all of a sudden it looks too small it's 2m x 2m.



The main living area.



The kitchen area and front door.



Another shot of the living room and main bedroom.



Better shot of the bathroom when I came to look at progress I discovered they had changed the layout of the bathroom from my design. I wanted the toilet and sink on the right and the shower on the left with the door to the left hand side as well. But after 30 minutes of discussion and lots of mime acting from the builder, I have to concluded the builders positioning of the bathroom furniture far better so well done him.



Going back a few posts remember the arguments and the BIL walking off the job over the insulation going in the roof. Well now it's going in the walls as it couldn't go in the roof as the roof was too far gone to install it. I can't see it doing much good in the walls but I'm past caring as far as the insulation goes.



The wiring starting to go in and it seems we have found a good electrician who understood that I wanted each room to be on a separate fuse and has installed an earth from the fusebox. An earth in all the sockets now that's another matter but I'm working on the principle that just having the fuse box earthed should be reasonably safe. If anyone can enlighten me on this I would be great full.



The main bedroom.

----------


## More Volts Igor

> The wiring starting to go in and it seems we have found a good electrician who understood that I wanted each room to be on a separate fuse and has installed an earth from the fusebox. An earth in all the sockets now that's another matter but I'm working on the principle that just having the fuse box earthed should be reasonably safe. If anyone can enlighten me on this I would be great full.


Some equipment, mainly computers, water heaters and white goods requires a grounded outlet for safe operation. Simply bringing the ground to the fuse box will have zero effect upon safety  :Sad: 

I know it's heresy, but take a look at the DIY forum on Thaivisa (at least I can write the name of the forum in a thread without it being censored). For some unknown reason their electrical threads seem better subscribed than here. That said the building threads on TeakDoor are second to none  :Smile: 

House looks great, as you say the bathroom does seem a tad on the miniscule size though, my missus would fill it with creams and soaps etc. wouldn't be room for my razor and smelly  :Sad:

----------


## Loombucket

Nice pictures Ciaphas. 2M X 2M is a little small for a bathroom, if you only have the one. At least it doesn't have a real bath in it, then you would have problems. If you want a decent earth, you need the third wire from every socket, or it's no bladdy good. Good report, keep it going.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I know it's heresy, but take a look at the DIY forum on Thaivisa


You can even post a link to relevant threads if you want.  :Smile:

----------


## More Volts Igor

This chap seems to have some sensible views on Thai wiring The Thailand Wiring Page

----------


## Ciaphas

Somtamslap asked for some pictures of my house so I thought I might as well finish of this thread at the same time. The rest of the build was pretty quick, with the new team doing a sterling job.



About a month and a half into build.

----------


## Ciaphas

The bathroom looking good, perfect size for a sh*t, shower and shave in the morning.

----------


## Ciaphas

Stairs looking good.



I wasn't there when they built these kitchen units and would have liked them to extend to the far wall, but the wife is happy so who am I to complain.

----------


## Ciaphas

Veranda...



Living room...



Kitchen...

----------


## Ciaphas

The finished house....



Overall I'm very happy with the house and the work the builders did. Next on the list a big wall and garden.

----------


## friscofrankie

The original quote of 250,000.  How close was it?  What was teh cost of construction? If you don't mind sharing that info.

----------


## S Landreth

^and contractor contact information,....if you don't mind

----------


## helge

Your house looks beautiful.
You can extend your kitchentable anytime.
I laid out the insolation on the gypsum ceiling. And it works: bloody hot in there  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

Thanks for this Ciaphas, all looks very nice indeed, very spacious too..

----------


## wichenburi

Nice thread, wood is so nice, What did it end up costing.

----------


## Wallalai

Sorry but the green looks not so good.

But I like the house.

----------


## danno5

nice!

----------


## lob

well done cia,  looks lovely.  must admit did agree with whoever said it isn't traditional

but seeing the finished article i think its great,, sure looks traditional.


 did u get to fit earth wires to the sockets and i hope the wood breathing isn't a problem for u.  good luck to the future mate. :Smile:

----------


## Tom O

I like the green.  And what did it wind up costing?

----------


## Twocam

Looks nice...we are building traditional, maybe a tad more traditional (ie: up on 3m stilts and no bathroom/kitchen indoors) starting later this month.  Will be interesting to see your final pricing.

----------


## Loy Toy

> we are building traditional, maybe a tad more traditional (ie: up on 3m stilts and no bathroom/kitchen indoors) starting later this month. Will be interesting to see your final pricing.


Well Twocam make sure you start a thread showing its construction with a lot of pictures.

We love those type of threads around here!  :Smile: 

By the way whereabouts will you be building this house?

----------


## Twocam

45km east of Nong Khai. Sao Ek ceremony is tomorrow morning but I have to work so I'm not going up there. I'm sure I'll be treated to 50 videos of crap quality made on people's mobile phones tho'.

----------


## S Landreth

^ youtube 'em and post the link

----------


## DrAndy

> well done cia, looks lovely. must admit did agree with whoever said it isn't traditional but seeing the finished article i think its great,, sure looks traditional.


that was me, and yes, now it is finished it has a "neo-traditional" look about it

anyway, it looks fine and I hope you enjoy living in it

only one thing, I too would have extended the kitchen units to have more worktop, but Thais often do most of the prep on the floor on newspapers anyway

----------


## Ciaphas

> The original quote of 250,000.  How close was it?  What was teh cost of construction? If you don't mind sharing that info.


The total came to 650k, including changing builders, air con units, designers tiles and such like. Probably could have done it for 500k if I had kept a tighter lid on the spending.




> ^and contractor contact information,....if you don't mind


It was a local building team is Sae Kaow, can get the number if you are interested?




> Sorry but the green looks not so good.
> 
> But I like the house.


Agree with you there, but the wife chose them and it keeps her happy.




> did u get to fit earth wires to the sockets and i hope the wood breathing isn't a problem for u.  good luck to the future mate.


The sockets for computers and television are earth but the rest aren't. The wood has a gap of 3mm, wasn't happy at first but you get used to it.




> only one thing, I too would have extended the kitchen units to have more worktop, but Thais often do most of the prep on the floor on newspapers anyway


Have to agree with you on that one, everything get prepared on the veranda.

----------


## glennb6

I just found this thread. Am starting to 'envision' what to build some yrs down the road when wife and I retire. 
So I'll start out with the first and stupidest questions..

Why are so many (especially the traditional style) houses build on posts up off the ground rather than leveling the ground, and either a poured concrete foundation or similar ?

thx
glennb6

----------


## dirtydog

^Flooding and heat perhaps?

----------


## DrAndy

> and either a poured concrete foundation or similar ?


easy and cost

----------


## kiwinev

Looks really nice in wood, keep us posted on the wall etc.



Overall I'm very happy with the house and the work the builders did. Next on the list a big wall and garden.[/quote]

----------


## rickschoppers

> Things are now coming along nicely bar the spiraling costs.
> 
> This should have gone in the last post 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the main support for the floor and as we discovered once the floor boards were laid there isn't enough support beams as in certain places the floor is very bouncy!
> 
> 
> ...


Did you wind up suing the Shera planks for outside wall? If so, how are they holding up and how is the wear and warantee?

Thanks

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by Ciaphas
> 
> 
> Things are now coming along nicely bar the spiraling costs.
> 
> This should have gone in the last post 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, can't type...........I meant did you use the Shera product for your walls?

 :mid:

----------


## Ciaphas

^Yes, we used the Shera for the walls. 2 years on and they are still exactly the same as they were when put on. Absolutely no complaints about using it as a building material.

----------


## rickschoppers

I am still waiting to hear back from the Shera company in Bangkok on an estimated build list. Did you go to Bangkok and talk to them directly or was there a local representative? I like the look of the siding and good news that they are holding up. Can I ask how much they charged you and how many square meters it took? Nice job!!!

----------


## Ciaphas

We just brought it from a large building merchant down the road from the build, most building merchants in Thailand sell it as far as I'm aware. Unfortunately all the receipts from the building were filed with my account so I can't tell you the cost. Again with the square meters, I think they came in packs of 5 and there about 120cm x 12cm, and we initially brought 80 packs and then more when needed. Sorry again can't remember the overall total.

----------


## rickschoppers

No problem.......knowing that it can be found at other merchants, I will run over to a few in Udon and see what the going rate is. I am sure they all charge about the same markup and it would be a lot easier than going to Bangkok. Did they also carry the Kool Series roofing tiles? I will be looking for them before making a final decision on the roofing materials. I like the reflective property and wonder if they actually do decrease the house temperature as much as quoted. It will be interesting to research and I have downloaded their installation manual and product propaganda. Thank again for the info. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Isaanben

Looks nice, especially the floor looks beautiful. Re. the floor, indoors and on the veranda, have you painted it with something like oil or polyurethane?

Ben

----------


## bankao dreamer

> No problem.......knowing that it can be found at other merchants, I will run over to a few in Udon and see what the going rate is. I am sure they all charge about the same markup and it would be a lot easier than going to Bangkok. Did they also carry the Kool Series roofing tiles? I will be looking for them before making a final decision on the roofing materials. I like the reflective property and wonder if they actually do decrease the house temperature as much as quoted. It will be interesting to research and I have downloaded their installation manual and product propaganda. Thank again for the info.


Hi Rick i have also been looking at those kool tiles if you do use them and they do the job let me know. As for the Shera you can get them most places. I brought some brochures back to the UK with me from a local merchant (Korat) and I also downloaded there installation guide useful stuff. I know some members are not impressed by it but needs must.
BD

----------


## rickschoppers

Thanks BD. I am trying to narrow things down on building materials and so far have considered the following:

1. Buying a donor home(s) for wood like many have done to build a second floor. I may have to supplement things from a government run wood yard.

2. Material for the first floor would be cement posts in typical Thai style, but possibly round instead of square. There will be one bedroom and one bathroom enclosed by block or superblock. The remainder would be open with concrete and tile flooring. The open areas would include a Thai kitchen facing the pond at the back of the house and the remainder would be a general sitting/eating area.

3. Second floor would be mostly "wood" with three bedrooms and another bathroom. Bamboo sheeting panels for interior walls and either recycled wood or Shera for siding. I know some do not like the Shera, but I have not yet ruled it out depending on how much recyled wood I can get my hands on. Will be looking for good hard wood flooring.

4. Roofing will be either cement tiles or metal. I need to continue researhing practicality and cost before making any kind of final decision. If I wind up going with the "Kool" tiles, I will let you know.

5. Budget will be between 1.2-1.6 million, but you know how budgets go and could cost up to 1.8million depending on some details.

I have a rough floor plan that is probably not worth sharing since it will morph a couple of more times before reaching a final rendition. I like what Dr. Andy and others have done and want something traditional looking, but with a western twist.

----------


## bankao dreamer

Thanks Rick
Im planning something very similar myself but my budget is 1 million. looking at using the pre formed posts and making them round aka Dr Andy. My floor plan has morphed more times than I can remember. Not sure when I can start building, Im in the process of trying to sell up in the UK but this place is shite at the moment, I planned to be there building now but still stuck in UK. There is a house in our village clad in Shera or something very similar, Its been on over 8 years or there abouts and looks like new. There is also an old empty house that I am going to enquire about and we have a reclaimed timber yard nearby. Im going to send the wife to check that out (While I hide in the bushes). 
BD

----------


## bankao dreamer

My apologies to Ciaphas for high jacking this thread and congrats on a beautiful house.
BD

----------

